# 2x2 OLL cases [video]



## thenerdycuber (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys,
Its the nerdycuber here and I recently uploaded a video where i go over all of the 2x2 OLL cases. Check it out and let me know what you think of it. If you like it, feel free to visit my channel and check out some of the other tutorials i have made.
channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/thenerdycuber?feature=masthead-dropdown


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2012)

Nasty audio echo.

Good algs though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 21, 2012)

dat audio audio audio


----------



## thenerdycuber (Nov 21, 2012)

oh my bad i forgot to edit that out... ill repost a better version


----------



## WBCube (Nov 22, 2012)

For the L case, I prefer to use the inverse of the T case, which is F R' F' R U R U' R'. Good video, though


----------



## thenerdycuber (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks.. and feel free to subscribe for ill be posting for tutorials such as PBL


----------

